# Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Seit Montag ist mein Internetanschluß von DSL 16000 auf VDSL 50 mit IP umgestellt worden, und es begannen die Probleme:

Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche: PPPoE-Fehler, PPP-Zeitüberschreitung, DSL-Synchronisierung nicht möglich. Und das Telefon funktioniert folglich auch nicht -> sehr ärgerlich! Die Telekom konnte mir am Telefon nicht helfen und schickt einen Techniker erst am kommenden Montag ins Haus.

Das war's aber noch nicht:
Der Media-Receiver bekommt quasi keine Daten, wenn ich Glück habe reicht's für Web-Radio. Auch der Zweit-PC im Keller bekommt ständig Verbindungsabbrüche ab und die Geschwindigkeit sackt auf gefühlte 56kbytes ab.

Interessant ist aber, daß der Media-Receiver als auch der Zweit-PC via DLAN (als übers Stromnetz) angeschlossen sind. Vor der Umstellung bekam der Kellercomputer zwar auch nur Daten im roten Bereich ab (rote LED am DLAN-Gerät -> 50Mbps), aber das war vollkommen ausreichend um alle Daten bei voller DSL 16000-Geschwindigkeit zu kriegen, inclusive guten Pings (17ms, jetzt >26ms). Jetzt ist's eine totale Katastrophe! 

Kann es an den DLAN-Geräten liegen, daß diese die Verbindungsabbrüche provozieren bzw. für die schlechte Datenübertragung sorgen?
Es handelt sich um drei Netgear-Geräte*, die untereinander kompatibel sind und bis jetzt auch keine Schwierigkeiten machten. 

Den Router (Speedport 724V) habe ich mal kurzfristig gegen eine Fritzbox 7390 getauscht. Die LAN-Anschlüsse habe ich ebenso mal alle durch getauscht.

Über Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!

*1x NETGEAR XAV2001-CE-02-04 + 2x NETGEAR XAV2501-CE-02-06


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Screenshots von DSL-Information der Fritzbox wären hier hilfreich.
Ist die FB an der ersten Telefonie(TAE)-dose angeschloßen?
Verbindungsabbrüche tretten an der Fritzbox auf (siehe log)?
Welche Firmware bei ist auf die Fritzbox aufgespielt?
Wie sieht der Gesamtaufbau aus?
Mit "Media-Receiver" meinst du MR303?


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

- Meinst Du die Ereignisliste?
- Ja, ist direkt an der TAE angeschlossen. Splitter und Co gehen bei IP-Anschluß ja auch nicht mehr.
- Ich würde sagen ja, treten an der FB auf.
- Das letzte OS 6.20 ist drauf. Speedport ist ebenso aktuell
 -Ja, ich meine den MR303


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

1. Ja 
2. Splitter und co gehen bei einem VDSL-Anschluß durchaus. Weil IP und non-IP-Anschluß gleich über Annex B umgesetzt wird.
Die Leitung scheint nicht in Ordnung zu sein. Screenies von DSL und Spektrum wären da hilfreich (mögliche Ursachen: DA schlecht angeklemmt, Port defekt o. Korrosion).
Wie sieht der Gesamtaufbau aus?
Alles direkt an den Router angeschloßen per Kabel / WLAN oder mit DLAn Strecke für alle Geräte überbrückt?


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Okay dann mal hier:


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Würde so, wie in Bild 1 abgebildet ist funktionieren, wenn die Leitung(TAE - > Outdoor-DSLAM)/Port in Ordnung wäre, was sie offensichtlich nicht ist (siehe drittes Bild).
Eine Besserung kannst du von deiner Seite aus nicht herbeiführen. Das zweite Bild solltest du vielleicht entfernen.


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Ups! Da stehen ja die IPs drin...

Okay, das habe ich schon vermutet, da 1. bis Sonntag das noch ging und 2. ich die Router gewechselt hatte

Hmm... dann muß ich doch bis Montag warten bis der Techniker da war.

Was bedeuten eigentlich die vielen Fehler (Bild "DSL-Informationen") in der Fritzbox? Ich dachte die hätte ein Problem...


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Du meinst sicher den zweiten Reiter. Die obere Zeile dort besteht aus vier Werten. Die ersten Werte soweit nicht übermäßig groß beim ersten ~20k und zweiten ~100 vollkommen uninteressant. Es sind Fehler die die FB selbst beheben konnte (fehler die die Fritzbox erreicht haben). Der dritte Wert ist die Anzahl von Packeten die pro Minute neu angefordert werden müssen bei VDSL ist da 0 (+ paar Zerquetschte) zu erwarten. Der letzte ist selbiges auf 15 Minuten gerechnet.
Zweite Zeile ist das selbe geschätzt für die Gegenstelle. Es sind alles nicht die Fehler der Fritzbox, sondern solche die die Fritzbox erreichen.


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*



klaerchen schrieb:


> Okay dann mal hier:



Spektrum könnte auf ne Stichleitung(parallel angeschlossene TAE) hindeuten...typischer Fehler bei Hausverkabelung und Umstellung von 16k auf VDSL...
Bitte mal ordentlich in der Wohnung umsehen ob es eine weitere TAE gib und ob da auch ein Signal rauskommt!
...oder moment wenn ich die DSL Werte so betrachte könnte deine Leitung auch einbeinig(eine Ltg. der Doppelader unterbrochen) sein...läuft ja ziemlich an der Kotzgrenze und da ist schon recht selten.


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Spektrum könnte auf ne Stichleitung(parallel angeschlossene TAE) hindeuten...typischer Fehler bei Hausverkabelung und Umstellung von 16k auf VDSL...
> Bitte mal ordentlich in der Wohnung umsehen ob es eine weitere TAE gib und ob da auch ein Signal rauskommt!
> ...oder moment wenn ich die DSL Werte so betrachte könnte deine Leitung auch einbeinig(eine Ltg. der Doppelader unterbrochen) sein...läuft ja ziemlich an der Kotzgrenze und da ist schon recht selten.


Parallel angeschloßene TAE(APL zu TAE) wäre kein Problem, lediglich eine in Rheie geschaltete und dies wurde bereits im #2 Post angesprochen. Auch würde ADSL hier Probleme aufweisen, was ja offensichtlich nicht der Fall gewesen ist.
Eine einbeinige Leitung kann es hier höchstens auf der Linecard sein, was der Kunde weder diagnostizieren noch repariern kann.


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Neee parallel ist das schlimme in reihe is völlig wurscht...sone stichleitung mach bei normalen dsl frequenzen nich soviel aus wie bei vdsl!! Einbeinigkeit kann der betroffene nur am anschlusskabel ausschliessen alles andere is telekom sache!


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*



seekerm schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher den zweiten Reiter. Die obere Zeile dort besteht aus vier Werten. Die ersten Werte soweit nicht übermäßig groß beim ersten ~20k und zweiten ~100 vollkommen uninteressant. Es sind Fehler die die FB selbst beheben konnte (fehler die die Fritzbox erreicht haben). Der dritte Wert ist die Anzahl von Packeten die pro Minute neu angefordert werden müssen bei VDSL ist da 0 (+ paar Zerquetschte) zu erwarten. Der letzte ist selbiges auf 15 Minuten gerechnet.
> Zweite Zeile ist das selbe geschätzt für die Gegenstelle. Es sind alles nicht die Fehler der Fritzbox, sondern solche die die Fritzbox erreichen.


Ja, meinte ich. Okay ich dachte, es wären Fehler von der Fritzbox. So genau kenne ich mich da nicht aus


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Was meint ihr jetzt grad mit Parallelleitung und so?
Eine zweite TAE gibt's auch noch. Die bekommt ihr Signal von der ersten (siehe Schaubild) aber angeschlossen ist da nichts.


----------



## mrfloppy (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Kann aber auch sein das apl-kvz doch nicht so kurz ist und daher die 50 M nicht mehr erreicht werden. Leider sehr häufig so. Hab schon Anschlüsse von Kunden gehabt die eine kvz Leitung von 1 - 1,5 km hatten. Denke nicht das der Anschluss einbeinig läuft , da der upstream dann in der Regel auch besch... ist, der hier aber völlig in Ordnung ist. Wohnung oder Haus? Eine oder mehrere tae Dosen ( völlig egal ob parallel oder in Reihe, kann beides stören ) ? Ungeschnittene innenhausleitung zum apl oder mit Schnittstellen? Richtiges installationskabel oder irgendwann mal selber mit so her netten gummileitung verlängert ? Habe schon Kunden gehabt die der Meinung waren die Leitung mit lautsprecherkabel verlängern zu können


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

1. Einbeinigkeit am Anschlukabel ist unwahrscheinlich. Zudem wäre es im Falle der 724V auch Aufgabe der Telekom (da man hier nicht Leihgerät bucht, sondern ein Servicepacket).
2. Parallelgeschalter DA ist vollkommen ohne Belang (zumal die zweite Dose idr ohne Widerstand ist), auch dadran kann der Kunde nichts ändern , denn an APL kommt man nicht ohne Schlüßel ran. Auch LSA-Werkzeug wäre hier von Nöten
Lese gerade was von zweiter TAE -> Deckel abschrauben und die Kabel aus der Dose ziehen (Ist nur eine Notlösung).
PS. Im Schaubild ist nix o.O
3. Sollte der Anschluß nach der Schaltung mit Argus durchgemsssen worden sein.


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

APL ist der Hauptanschluß von allen Telefonen? Wenn ja, der ist im Keller und da wurde seit 20 Jahren nichts mehr gemacht. Korrosion ist möglich, aber das Ding darf ich ja nicht öffnen, nur die TAEs. Aber wenn soll's auch der von Telekom machen.
Im Haus befinden sich, wenn ich mich nicht irre, 4 TAEs: eine 1. Stock, die anderen im Erdgeschoß. Davon ist mittlerweile nur noch eine in Betrieb.

Im Anhang nochmal eine aktualisierte Fassung des Netzwerks/Telefonanschlüsse:


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

War vermutlich umstellung ohne kundenbesuch deswegen nix vor ort messung...parallelschaltund ist relevant weil es zu störenden reflektionen kommen kann...telekom ist nur bis zu ersten tae zuständig...sollte die ganze schosekei an der zwoten angeschlosssen sein bitte an der ersten testen...die zeite leitung sollte nicht zusamm mit den drähten auf der ersten tae feklemmt sein sonndern auf der anderen seite


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

@ klaerchen
Ich würde vorschlagen, das du mal mit etwas grundlegendem anfängst.
Ziehe mal alle dlan-geräte heraus und starte die fritzbox neu. Anschließend bitte nochmal ein bild vom spektrum machen und posten. (hast ja noch zugang via laptop)
Wenn du kannst wäre es evt. auch ganz gut bis morgen zu testen, ob sich was an der leitungsstabilität geändert hat. (also die dlan-geräte ausgestöpselt lassen)


----------



## mrfloppy (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Also aus deinem Bild geht hervor das an der tae wo der speedport angeschlossen ist die anderen tae Dosen sich sternförmig verteilen. Ist das richtig so? Wenn ja, mach die tae mal auf und Klemme alle Leitungen mal ab die nicht genutzt werden, das du die Leitung aus dem Keller nurnich auf der über genutzten tae anliegen hast .
Apl's sind abgeschlossen und LSA+ Werkzeug? Gerücht und stimmt nicht. Wir haben in Deutschland schließlich nicht nur Neubauten und die Telekom erneuert apl's auch nicht einfach nur so damit der abgeschlossen werden kann oder eine LSA+ leiste drin ist


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Ich habe nochmals das Bild verändert, da ich festgestellt habe, daß der DSL-Anschluß nicht sein Signal von der ersten TAE bekommt, sondern von der Zweiten!
Vielleicht liegt's daran...? 
Werkzeug für den APL hab ich nicht und laß ich den Telekomtyp dran. 

Den ersten DLAN 2501, der das Signal ins Stromnetz einspeißt, hab ich mal rausgenommen. Und bis jetzt läuft's gefühlt gut.
Dazu noch ein neues Spektrumdiagramm + DSL-Info:


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Einfach mal nen telefon in die 1 tae steck, dann mit router zu den anderen taes rennen und gucken ob der immernoch verbindung aufbaut. Sollte das der fall sein dann sind die taes wo verbindung zustande kommt parallel angeschlossen...notfalls auf techniker warten der das dann beheben wird...bitte aber dann hier bescheid geben was dan  die lösung war!
edit: 
Router mal an tae anschliessen die du für die erste hälst? Dann spektrum nochmal schicken?


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Kann ich in 45 Min. mal ausprobieren mit dem Umstecken auf die 1. TAE.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*



klaerchen schrieb:


> Den ersten DLAN 2501, der das Signal ins Stromnetz einspeißt, hab ich mal rausgenommen. Und bis jetzt läuft's gefühlt gut.


Ziehe bitte mal alle heraus.
Besitzt dein media-reciver eigentlich wlan und wenn ja, kannst du den so mit dem router verbinden? So könntest du ggf. etwas last auf der leitung verursachen. (ist beim testen der stabilität nie verkehrt)


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Verstehe eigentlich net wieso die dlan dinger schuld sein sollten...die haben bisher doch auch funkioniert und daran wurd garnix geändert? Oder habe ich da was überlesen?


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

@mrfloppy: Gründe für die Annahme eines 30+ Jahre alten APL's sehe ich keine. Zumal, sollte es sich um so eines handeln, auch einfaches Werkzeug gebraucht wird (und der TE es dem Techniker überlassen will).
Das Abklemen der TAE's direkt an der Dose sollte auch nur zum testen verwendet werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Verstehe eigentlich net wieso die dlan dinger schuld sein sollten...die haben bisher doch auch funkioniert und daran wurd garnix geändert? Oder habe ich da was überlesen?


Die powerline-/dlan-geräte arbeiten mit frequenzen ab 2 mhz. In dem bereich liegt auch das VDSL-signal. Dabei ist so ein stromkabel ein prima sender und ein telefon-kabel auch kein schlechter empfänger.
Also einfach ausgedrückt, es gibt genug störpotenzial wobei die störung notfalls sogar über das netzteil in die fritzbox gelangen können. (weshalb  meine dlan-adapter mit integrierter dose sind-> sollten so konstruiert sein, das keine störungen an diese weiter geleitet werden)


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Alle DLANs sind gezogen und der MR hat kein WLAN.

@seekerm
Der APL ist fast 45 Jahre alt...


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*



klaerchen schrieb:


> [..]@seekerm
> Der APL ist fast 45 Jahre alt...


Och Tjö, dann Schraubenzieher besorgen


----------



## mrfloppy (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Grund für die Annahme ist das der TE geschrieben hat das der im Keller hängt und da seit 20 Jahren nichts mehr gemacht wurde .
Generell sollte man es nicht nur zum testen versuchen sondern generell parallel und in Reihe geschaltete Dosen komplett rausklemmen. Macht die Leitung stabiler und man hat potenziell weniger storungsquellen vor Ort. Dlan Adapter auch gute Idee, können auch stören . wenn am Montag einer kommt soll der einfach den Anschluss auf die eine genutzte dose schalten und gut ist. Ist das Haus so alt kann man davon ausgehen das die tae Dosen die noch ggf mit in irgendeinerweise in der Leitung hängen evtl auch nicht mehr ganz so frisch sind


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*



klaerchen schrieb:


> Alle DLANs sind gezogen und der *MR hat kein WLAN*..


Sch..... teil! 
Wenn du schnell was bauen willst:
-Laptop auf MR stellen und beide per lan-kabel verbinden
- beim laptop systemsteuerung-> netzwerk und freigabecenter-> Adaptereinstellungen ändern (links oben)-> den lan- und wlan-adapter zusammen markieren-> rechtsklick-> verbindung überbrücken.
Wenn alles geklappt hat, sollte der MR über das wlan deines laptops mit dem router verbunden sein.  (läppi muß natürlich weiter laufen)
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sich das dann mit dem VLan verhält. (der mediareciver benutzt für seine daten einen extra "kanal" der dsl-verbindung)


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Also:
Den Router habe ich mal an die erste TAE gehängt-> keine Verbindung! Vielleicht liegt's an der Verdrahtung, daß diese Dose kein DSL-Signal weitergeben kann. Soviel ich erkennen kann, ist die Verdrahtung zur zweiten TAE (Routeranschluß) mit nur zwei Adern belegt (weiß und braun). Keine Ahnung warum nur zwei...

@Turrican
Ich probier's mal aus


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Notfalls foto? Verstehe die beschreibung nicht^^


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

TAE 1 leitet das Telefon-/DSL-Signal wie es scheint, mit nur zwei Adern weiter an die TAE 2, wo der Router dranhängt.


----------



## Decrypter (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*



> Den Router habe ich mal an die erste TAE gehängt-> keine Verbindung!  Vielleicht liegt's an der Verdrahtung, daß diese Dose kein DSL-Signal  weitergeben kann. Soviel ich erkennen kann, ist die Verdrahtung zur  zweiten TAE (Routeranschluß) mit nur zwei Adern belegt (weiß und braun).  Keine Ahnung warum nur zwei...



Grundsätzlich gehört das DSL Modem an die erste TAE Dose nach dem APL. Alle weiteren Leitungen, die von dieser (ersten) TAE Dose zu weiteren TAE Dosen führen, sind abzuklemmen.
Die normale TAE Dose bzw. die TAE NFN mit 3 Anschlüssen hat 6 Klemmen. Dann sind die Klemmen 1+2 diejenigen, wo die ankommende Leitung aufgeklemmt gehört. Sind weitere TAE Dosen vorhanden und diese parallel zu der ersten TAE angeschlossen, sind die Adern auch auf den Klemmen 1+2 aufgelegt. Diese dann im Bedarfsfall abklemmen. Eine andere Möglichkeit weitere Dosen anzuklemmen, sind die Klemmen 5+6. Der Unterschied ist hier jedoch, das bei Einstecken eines TAE Steckers in der Dose die Klemmen 5+6 durch interne Kontakte in der TAE Dose unterbrochen werden.

Wenn jetzt das Modem an der ersten TAE angeschlossen ist und alle parallelen TAE Dosen abgeklemmt sind und der Sync weiterhin so schlecht ist, ist das ein Fall für die Telekom. Auffällig ist auf jeden Fall, dass das Spektrum kurz oberhalb des ADSL2+ Frequenzbandes deutlich schlechter wird und nicht mehr wirklich einen "gesunden" Eindruckt macht. Weiterhin sind VDSL Anschlüsse der Telekom, die keinen Fullsync erreichen, eine absolute Ausnahme und auch kaum anzutreffen. Sicherlich trägt das nicht gerade gute Modem einer AVM 7390 seinen Teil mit dazu bei. Aber zumindest die 7390 synct am Leitungslimit und erreicht ja auch keinen Fullsync mehr und hat mit 7 dB SNRM im Downstream keinerlei Reserven. Jegliche Schwankungen des SNRM nach unten, egal von wo diese stammen, können zu einem Syncverlust führen. Was natürlich alles andere als förderlich bei einem IP Telefonanschluss ist.

Wichtig ist auch, das du alle Fehlerquellen innerhalb deines Hauses absolut ausschließen kannst. Deswegen ist es auch so wichtig, dass das Modem direkt an der ersten TAE Dose nach dem APL angeschlossen ist und keinerlei weitere parallel angeschlossene Dosen vorhanden sind. Denn wird durch so eine Installation der Fehler hervorgerufen, wird die Telekom dir den Techniker Einsatz in Rechnung stellen, da der Kunde für eine mangelhafte Installation nach der ersten TAE verantwortlich ist.


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Dein signal brauch nur zei drähte . Bei ner standart tae gehen die beiden drähte oben links reon


----------



## mrfloppy (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Mein reden decrypter  . aber das es direkt kostenpflichtig wird wage ich zu bezweifeln, da es einfach eine alte Verkabelung des Hauses ist. Früher war es einfach normal so zu installieren mit etlichen Dosen ggf noch awado Dosen usw. Da hat kein normal Verbraucher Einfluss drauf bzw auch das betreffende Fachwissen.


----------



## klaerchen (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Hmm... ich weiß nicht was ich gemacht habe, aber es scheint "wieder" alles zu funktionieren!
Selbst der Media Receiver läuft! 
Lag's womöglich daran, daß die ganze Zeit, also bevor ich um Hilfe geschrieben habe, in der TAE 1 ein Telefon eingesteckt war?! Und oder brauchten die DLAN-Geräte alle nur einen Neustart...?

Ich werde morgen Mittag zur Sicherheit noch einmal alles prüfen und statt der Fritzbox den Speedport anschließen.


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Dann muss Hauseigentümer bezahlen...was kann Telekom dafür das Verkabelung hinter der 1. Tae falsch ist? So zumindest in der Theorie ^^


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Rofl telefon in anderer tae? Wenn das techniker so gesehn hätt wär das teuer für dich...
Nochmal spektrum?


----------



## klaerchen (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Frohes Neues!

Also, das Spektrum hat sich nicht verändert, auch nicht die Fehlerrate. Die Leitung scheint soweit auch stabil. 
Bin mittlerweile wieder auf den Speedport umgestiegen. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, daß die Datenrate zum Zweit-PC auf 5Mbits abgesackt ist. Könnte vermutlich am empfindlicheren Signal des VDSL liegen, das nun einfacher durch die Leitungen etc. gestört werden kann.


----------



## marvelmaster (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

5mbit? also 500kb/sek? 
und am ersten PC gehts?
Und kommte Techniker jetzt trotzdem noch?


----------



## Decrypter (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Es wird den (möglichen) Techniker aber nen Sch....dreck interessieren, ob an einem PC, welcher per DLAN angebunden ist, nur 5 Mbit ankommen. Der wird den Anschluss prüfen und wenn der aufgrund der Hausinstallation gestört ist, wird das kostenpflichtig. Ist ja auch alles richtig, das der Endkunde nichts für eine evtl. schon übernommende mangelhafte (in Hinblick auf DSL/VDSL) Hausinstallation kann. Aber in heutigen Zeiten, wo die Telekom kein Wohlfahrtsverein ist, wird wenn nur irgend möglich versucht, den Kunden die Servicekosten aufzudrücken. Und letzten Endes ist der Eigentümer der Immobilie für die Hausinstallation verantwortlich. Denn auch früher zu Zeiten der Bundespost durften keine Telefone parallel angeschlossen sein. Zumindest offiziell nicht. Dafür gab es ja die AWADO Dosen.


----------



## marvelmaster (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Telekom prüft bis 1. TAE kostenlos!!!! Nur wenn der Kunde wünscht das Techniker weite guckt wirds kostenpflichtig!


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Wenn es jetzt wirklich stabil ist   ist wichtig zu prüfen wie die Geschwindigkeit über LAN ist. Mit dlan völlig uninteressant, genauso wie über WLAN .


----------



## klaerchen (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Über LAN/WLAN ist alles prima. Ist jetzt nur das DLAN-Problem. 
Und es wird noch schlimmer, wenn der 1.PC an ist: 1Mbit! Bei aus wieder auf 4-5Mbit.
WLAN scheint keinen Einfluß darauf zu haben.

Wegen TAE:
Es geht leider nicht anders, daß von der 1. zur 2. Dose weitergeleitet wird. Den die erste ist viel zu weit weg vom Router.

Dem Techniker werde ich somit absagen, bevor ich noch ne dicke Rechnung bekomme...


----------



## Pexii (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Hey Leute, 
ich hab vor von 16.000 auf VDSL 50k zu wechseln bei der Telekom. (Preis bleibt der selbe wie bei 16k)
Nun habe ich aber Angst ob es ab 2016 nicht wirklich zu einer Drosselung für mich kommen wird und ob ich das nicht sein lassen sollte...

Unter anderem habe ich auch Angst davor Probleme wie der TE zu bekommen, falls ich den Vertrag für 50k unterschreibe. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einen guten Rat mit auf den Weg geben


----------



## Decrypter (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Was eine mögliche Drosselung betrifft, würde ich das erst einmal gelassen sehen. Solange in den AGB und/oder Preis/Leistungsbeschreibung keine Drosselklauseln enthalten sind, ist eine Drosselung ausgeschlossen. Und derzeit sind keine entsprechenden Klauseln enthalten. Die Telekom müßte also bei VDSL (wie übrigends auch bei ADSL2+ 16000) die AGB abändern, wodurch du dann aufgrund der AGB Änderungen kündigen kannst. Oder aber die Telekom kündigt den Vertrag fristgerecht zum Laufzeit Ende. Wenn sie drosseln wollen, dann werden sie es so oder so machen. Das wird dich dann auch betreffen, wenn du weiterhin bei DSL 16000 bleibst.

Nur wenn du jetzt auf VDSL wechselst, bekommst du unweigerlich einen IP Anschluss, sofern du noch einen ISDN/Analog im Bestand hast.


----------



## marvelmaster (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Die Telekom müßte also bei VDSL (wie übrigends auch bei ADSL2+ 16000) die AGB abändern, wodurch du dann aufgrund der AGB Änderungen kündigen kannst.



Der Vertrag verlängert sich stillschweigend alle zwei Jahre unter anerkennung ewtl. angepasster AGB sofern nich widersprochen wird.

Vor Drossel sollte man aber keine Angst haben da evtl. Shitstürme das eh wieder brechen würden.
Wenn Angst vor Problemen mit VDSL50 bestehen sollte, einfach gucken obs mehrere TAE inner Wohnung gibt, ist das nicht der Fall sollte es keine größeren Probleme geben.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Hat die Telekom eine Stillschweigen Klausel in den AGB?


----------



## marvelmaster (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Soweit keine Kündigung erfolgt, verlängert sich
die Vertrags
-
laufzeit um jeweils 
weitere 
zwölf
Monate
, wenn nicht spätestens 
einen
Monat vor ihrem Ablauf gekündigt wird


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Das betrifft die Verlängerung, keine Änderungen.


----------



## marvelmaster (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Bei jeder Änderung des Grundtarifs wird der Vertrag verlänger min um 12 Monate


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Wenn ich den Tarif aber nicht ändere akzeptiere ich auch keine neuen AGB.


----------



## marvelmaster (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Wenn du deinen Tarif nicht kündigst und die AGB in dieser Zeit geändert wurden akzeptierst du bei automatischer Verlängerung nach 2 Jahren die neuen AGB


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Deswegen fragte ich ja nach der Stillschweigen Klausel, ich glaube nämlich nicht dass die Telekom so eine in den AGB hat, ergo könnte sie nicht einseitig die AGB ändern.


----------



## marvelmaster (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seit Umstellung auf VDSL 50 (mit IP) Verbindungsabbrüche und sehr schlechte DLAN-Verbindung*

Relevanter AGB werden dem Kunden mitgeteilt. Also geheim geschieht das nicht. Der Kunde darf dann Kündigen...tut er das nicht wird automatisch bei Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit die Neuen AGB akzeptiert


----------

